# *** Three FOTDs ***



## user79 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey girls, some recent FOTDs I did...let me know what you think! I can't remember everything I used, but I'll try my best.







Eyes: Untitled Paint, Antiqued e/s, Cranberry e/s, White pigment
Lips: Wonderstruck l/g
Cheeks: Nars Orgasm blush










Eyes: Melon pigment, White pigment, Cranberry e/s, Blacktrack fluidline
Cheeks & Face: Nars Orgasm blush, Silver Dusk Irridescent powder
Lips: Kiko Milano lipgloss #25










Haha was on the phone with my sister, as it's my birthday today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes: Sea Me s/s, Steamy e/s, White pigment, Melon pigment, Woodwinked e/s, Blacktrack fluidline
Lips: Rimmel l/s in Temptress, L'Oreal Glamshine gloss in Diva
Cheeks: Nars Orgasm blush, Melon pigment


Foundation in all pics: Bare Minerals spf 15 foundation powder in Fairly Light


----------



## RavenHairChick (Apr 27, 2006)

Have you ever considered modelling? You look AMAZING! And your skin is so wow - Any skincare secrets?


----------



## user79 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Raven!

Well, I actually did consider modelling when I was in my early teens but my parents didn't support my endeavour at all. I guess they didn't think it was a good industry to get involved in. I went to this modeling scout thing but...it just never went anywhere because I didn't have the money for getting a portfolio etc etc. and my parents weren't forthcoming in that regard, lol. Now, I'm way too old, I just turned 26! Too old in modeling terms.

Anyway, my skincare secrets...I use skin cream that has SPF in it and don't go tanning in salons, even thought that's very popular for girls nowadays. I am pretty fair so I have to be careful not to burn in the sun. Drink lots of water and I always always remove all my make-up and wash my face before going to bed. And lots of moisturizer! That's about it.


----------



## RavenHairChick (Apr 27, 2006)

Awww! You just have such a great look!

Ty for the skincare secrets, I've been slacking on my water intake and it shows! =/


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Thanks Raven!

Well, I actually did consider modelling when I was in my early teens but my parents didn't support my endeavour at all. I guess they didn't think it was a good industry to get involved in. I went to this modeling scout thing but...it just never went anywhere because I didn't have the money for getting a portfolio etc etc. and my parents weren't forthcoming in that regard, lol. Now, I'm way too old, I just turned 26! Too old in modeling terms.

Anyway, my skincare secrets...I use skin cream that has SPF in it and don't go tanning in salons, even thought that's very popular for girls nowadays. I am pretty fair so I have to be careful not to burn in the sun. Drink lots of water and I always always remove all my make-up and wash my face before going to bed. And lots of moisturizer! That's about it._


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 27, 2006)

Lovely as always!  Hehe, your fotd's are what made me switch to mineral makeup when I was a bit cynical before, because your skin looks so luminous. So thanks!  Anyway, happy birthday!


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 27, 2006)

OMG just AMAZING!!! I love all the colors and please tell me what brush do you use for these incredible e/s blendings?????????


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 27, 2006)

All very beautiful, but I looove the last one!


----------



## ette (Apr 27, 2006)

so beautiful. i love your skin.


----------



## user79 (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_OMG just AMAZING!!! I love all the colors and please tell me what brush do you use for these incredible e/s blendings?????????_

 
You know, I use a very small pony hair lid brush for applying, then a fluffy crease brush for blending. Both are drugstore brand, lol!


----------



## nyrak (Apr 27, 2006)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 27, 2006)

!!!!!happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hottie!!!! great loks


----------



## stevoulina (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweetie!You don't look like 26 at all!I love your FOTD's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What drugstore brand are your brushes from??


----------



## Makeupluvr (Apr 27, 2006)

All of your looks are GORGEOUS!  I wish Cranberry looked like that on me! =( And your skin DOES look amazing, doesn't look like you even need foundation =)  And happy birthday too! =)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## user79 (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 
_Happy Birthday sweetie!You don't look like 26 at all!I love your FOTD's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What drugstore brand are your brushes from?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One is a Rialto brush, the other one...I don't even know, I bought it in Switzerland. I have some Quo brushes too tho. Not sure if you'd get any of those in Greece! I actually am planning to buy the 222 MAC crease brush, I think.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm so envious of your skin! lol You look gorgeous. Love them all.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 27, 2006)

ohh i like the 1st and 3rd one best! The aqua color really does look good on you!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 27, 2006)

hot! love the phone pic


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Apr 27, 2006)

you are so pretty...wow


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday! Your FOTDs are so beautiful!!!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday doll!!!...fantastic makeup btw!


----------



## 50's_Queen_ (Apr 27, 2006)

*Incredible!!! All of the looks are Gorgeous..*

Ya' look great hun .. Beautiful as always ... UHmm.. what camera are you using by the way great quality pictures .


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *50's_Queen_* 
_Ya' look great hun .. Beautiful as always ... UHmm.. what camera are you using by the way great quality pictures ._

 
Canon Powershot A510


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 28, 2006)

My goodness...you're ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 28, 2006)

i love your face, esp your eyes. and anything with an orange tone always looks sooo good on you. ive always enjoyed everything you've done


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2006)

^Thank you!! Quite a compliment coming from the queen of blending


----------



## KJam (Apr 28, 2006)

flawless


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 28, 2006)

Ditto every comment. You're so beautiful! Truly!


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 28, 2006)

wow! those 2nd and 3rd ones are so gorgeous!!!  you are stunning!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 28, 2006)

God you are so gorgeous!! I love all three looks!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 28, 2006)

wow i love them all but especially the last one!


----------



## litlaur (Apr 28, 2006)

happy birthday! All the looks are beautiful, but I love your lips in the last one.


----------



## Flammable (Apr 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good one. You sure looked lovely, that's for sure.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 30, 2006)

your skin is like perfection!! that's it...im going to drink gallons of water right now!!!! lol. i love your makeup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So nicely done!


----------



## user79 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone! Check the Tutorial forum for a tutorial I just did. ;-) My skin secrets revealed!


----------

